# Acer Nitro 5 randomly shutting down...feel like I've tried everything, help!:(



## sophie_saw (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi guys, I have an Acer Nitro 5 (18 months), the last three weeks or so its begun to randomly shut down and boot itseful back up again. I'm at my wits end as I feel like I've tried everything, and I really don't want to have to buy a new laptop...these are all the things I've done to try and sort it out, if anyone has any suggestions that would be great, or if it sounds like I should just bite the bullet and buy a new laptop let me know. This is what I have tried:

Updated BIOS
Hard drive (which turned out to be damaged) replaced with SSD
Lowered CPU running speed from 100% to 80%
Two Windows updates (which made the laptop laggy and awful)
 I then tried to uninstall the updates which I couldn't do
Scanned for viruses (none)
Used AVG cleanup
Defragmented disk 
Updated drivers
Cleaned fans and vents
Had new thermal paste added 
I feel like I have exhausted all options unless there's something I'm missing? I've never had such an unfixable problem before in a laptop and this one isn't even 2 years old, it's so frustrating. It's impossible to play any games.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, press the win + x keys select powershell(admin) from the options run this after a shutdown:-

Get-CimInstance Win32_StartupCommand | Select-Object Name, command, Location, User | Format-List | out-file $home\file.txt
start notepad $home\file.txt

Please post the notepad output here. I should add that AVG is far worse then any virus you are likely to receive , get rid of it (may well be your problem), use their unistaller to be rid of it, use only windows defender far better and much safer for you.


----------



## sophie_saw (Aug 23, 2020)

Name : OneDriveSetup
command : C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /thfirstsetup
Location : HKU\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE

Name : OneDriveSetup
command : C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /thfirstsetup
Location : HKU\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE

Name : OneDrive
command : "C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\OneDrive.exe" /background
Location : HKU\S-1-5-21-1709954826-1404755015-2438846347-1001\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : DESKTOP-R3BDBFB\Admin

Name : SecurityHealth
command : %windir%\system32\SecurityHealthSystray.exe
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public

Name : RTHDVCPL
command : "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe" -s
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public

Name : RtHDVBg_ASC
command : "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe" /ASC
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public

Name : RtHDVBg_Dolby
command : "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe" /FORPCEE4
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public

Name : IAStorIcon
command : "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIconLaunch.exe" "C:\Program 
Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" 60
Location : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
User : Public


----------

